# More firewood walnut furniture



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

I posted a picture of some walnut limb wood in another thread a couple days ago I had on my computer http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f26/cutting-storing-walnut-tree-7194/ ...then it dawned on me I had forgot I had that wood :huh:. I went and dug it out yesterday and made this little bench. (still using a junk camera, sorry)

The legs are simple, the ones under the crotch flair are wider than the ones on the other end. The stretcher is just 1/2 lapped in. I was going to put feet on them but anything I came up with looked out of place to me. It sits very stable, I am going to leave it as is.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

I wish my camera was working better :furious:. I tried one last time to get a shot of the figure.


----------



## Terry Beeson (May 29, 2008)

Maybe this will help....


----------



## Treeman (Dec 17, 2008)

I think you captured the character of the wood nicely.


----------



## JP Sinclair (Nov 13, 2006)

Good stuff - It always looks better in person. Especially if it was sitting in my living room....


----------



## Ohio Ron (Dec 22, 2007)

Very nice. More that that, very special. I always look at every piece of firewood. I have found some very special pieces. Spalted Apple, spalted Box Elder and some others that I have not idea what they were. I have even found a small log with a real 5 point star in the center of the wood.

Firewood is a very good source of great wood projects. I seal them with anchor seal and allow them to dry first. I have made many things out of spalted wood and you can see them on my web site.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Yea, I like spalted. I milled this spalted white oak a couple months ago. http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f26/todays-load-6426/


----------



## JP Sinclair (Nov 13, 2006)

Nice stuff buddy - What is the dimension of that top?. That could make a cool bar stool seat or a clock face


----------



## steck (May 7, 2008)

that is a nice piece. i love the figuring.

how did you join the legs to the top ?


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

steck said:


> how did you join the legs to the top ?


I took a piece of walnut 1" thick X 3" wide and attached it across the full width of the legs (countersunk screws and glue, 2 screws per leg). Flipped the top over and just glued and screwed the whole deal to the bottom of the top.


----------

